# Any info on the stallion ' Finest'?



## marotelle (20 July 2015)

I was interrested in using this stallion on my Pavarotti warmblood.Anyone have a foal by him?


----------



## crabbymare (20 July 2015)

I know of a few in germany 2 are from mares I saw last year different types of mare but from the pictures they both threw nice foals and I think one was awarded a premium at an oldenburg foal day. Several others have been selected for the auctions so I may see them if I am over there for those


----------



## marotelle (20 July 2015)

Thank you,I saw a beautiful filly of his,she moves beautifully and I wondered what kind of temperament he throws.
I would be very interrested in your opinion, should you see any other of his foals.I believe his father is quite trainable and is not too hot,or  at least this is what I have been told here in Belgium.


----------



## beatehs (23 July 2015)

I have a friend with a Finest foal. It is a very nice nice filly! However she told me the sperm was so diluted that the breeding station NEVER expected the mare to conceive.  Check out RGS Sportshorses. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## marotelle (3 October 2015)

I was lucky,as living in Belgium, I was able to use him with fresh semmen. My mare 'took' in the  first attempt,she had to be aborted last year as the vets failled to see that she had twinned despite having had two scans.....
I am having her scanned next tuesday; it will be her third scan as she is due on May 21st.
Fingers crossed all is well.
Finest has been producing some pretty stunning foals,I have seen six of them,they all seem very balanced and reproduce his uphill,powerful paces.
Thanks for the RGS sporthorses link!


----------



## elliefiz (5 October 2015)

I have 2 on the ground by finest and some mares in foal to him for next year. I love him as a stallion! 

Here is my colt born this year 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_wppohBSc

For sale as we will only keep fillies. 

My filly out of a De Niro mare is very similar- although think the colt really is something special.

ETA We didn't have a problem with semen although as with poster above, we used fresh on the mares as they are at stud in Germany.


----------



## madlady (5 October 2015)

elliefiz said:



			I have 2 on the ground by finest and some mares in foal to him for next year. I love him as a stallion! 

Here is my colt born this year 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_wppohBSc

For sale as we will only keep fillies. 

My filly out of a De Niro mare is very similar- although think the colt really is something special.

ETA We didn't have a problem with semen although as with poster above, we used fresh on the mares as they are at stud in Germany.
		
Click to expand...

Oh your colt is stunning!  I had a real grabby hands moment watching the video.


----------



## elliefiz (5 October 2015)

Thank you! He is supposed to be for sale but I have a feeling he may end up staying! 

Here is my 2015 Finest filly, it was taken a few weeks ago at weaning. I'm super pleased with how mature she looks already.


----------



## marotelle (5 October 2015)

<he is gorgeous, all his foals seem to have a special' spring' to them! They are inquisitive and so friendly. I met a filly barely 12 hours old, she waltzed straight up to me, looked me 
straight in the eyes then gave me a thorough examination, sniffing me from head to toes,
once contented that I was harmless, she calmly folded down for a snooze by her mother.
lovely,lovely girl...She is now 4 months old and nothing worries her; and goodness, can she move.
I can't wait for may 21/16;  I hope we may be able to exchange photos;I will know tomorrow if my mare has 'held'.


----------



## elliefiz (6 October 2015)

Oh I will cross my fingers she has held and you have something to look forward to next spring! Off to Germany next week to see all mine and will see Finest in person as part of a course I am doing out there which I am really looking forward to!


----------



## marotelle (6 October 2015)

A little update; the vet has just left, Philomène is def infoal(four months) all is well, I am so happy!!!
Now I have to be careful not to over feed her, its so tempting to add suplements......
Elliefiz, I shall be thinking of you all next week, please,please try and get some nice photos of Finest,you are so lucky, I am thoroughly jealous...!
ENJOY.
z


----------



## elliefiz (6 October 2015)

Great news!!! Many congratulations.

Supplement wise, there is a fab supplement coming out of Ireland called Garlic seaweed, all the top show jumpers are buying it. Ordered some to ship out to Germany for my mares so will let you know if its any good. Quite excited about it due to the reports I have heard about it. 

Will definitely get lots of photos, am on the Hannoverian Breeding Course with the Haanoverian Society so getting to tour lots of studs and go to the stallion licensing which I'm so looking forward to- I think that will convince me to keep the Finest colt and aim him at the headings as a two year old. Will start a thread here in breeding whilst I'm out there for anyone who is interested in what we are learning on the course as it sounds fascinating for anyone interested in breeding.


----------

